# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Tevbe Suresi 5. Ayet Bizlere Neler Anlatıyor.

## halukgta

Bugünkü makalemin konusu, Tevbe suresi 5. ayet olacaktır. Bu ayette geçen bazı kelimeler, Kuran ın bütünlüğünde düşünülmeyerek, çok farklı anlamlara çekilmiş ve Allah ın asla söylemesi mümkün olmayan hükümler çıkartılmıştır. Önce ayeti yazalım, daha sonra üzerinde birlikte düşünelim.

Tevbe 5: Haram aylar çıkınca, sizinle savaşan MÜŞRİKLERİ BULDUĞUNUZ YERDE ÖLDÜRÜNÜZ; onları yakalayınız; onları hapsediniz ve onları her gözetleme yerinde oturup bekleyiniz. EĞER TÖVBE EDER, NAMAZI DOSDOĞRU KILAR, ZEKÂTI DA VERİRLERSE, ARTIK ONLARI SERBEST BIRAKINIZ. Allah affedendir; merhamet edendir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Ayetin ilk cümlesinde, MÜŞRİKLERİ BULDUĞUNUZ YERDE ÖLDÜRÜN DİYOR. Eğer bu ayetin öncesindeki ayetlerine bakmaz, bu emri Kuran bütünlüğünde düşünmezseniz, şöyle bir emrin var olduğunu düşünebilirsiniz. Allah müşrikleri, yani iman etmeyenleri, nerede bulursanız öldürün diyor anlamı çıkartabilirsiniz. Elbette bu mümkün değildir, hatta Kuran bunun tam tersini söyler bizlere. Bu ayetin öncesindeki dört ayete baktığınızda, Allah ın elçisiyle savaşmayacakları yönünde anlaşma yaptıkları halde, bu anlaşmayı bozarak, Müslümanlara savaş açan kişilere karşı, Müslümanlarında savunma görevlerini yapmaları adına savaşmalarından bahsedilir. Savaşma yasağı olan Haram aylardan sonra, tekrar savaşın devam edeceği anlatılır. Hatta anlaşmalarını bozmayıp savaşmayanların, bunun dışında tutulmasından bahsedilir, önceki ayetlerde.

Kuran ın birçok ayetinde, savaşın zorunlu olmadığında, yapılmaması özellikle anlatılır. Peygamberimizin yaptığı bütün savaşlarda zaten kendilerini savunma amaçlıdır, asla müşrikleri, inanmayanları Müslüman yapmak adına hiçbir savaş yapılmamıştır. Çünkü Allah bu konuda çok açık bir emir verip şöyle demiştir, Bakara suresi 256. ayette. DİNDE ZORLAMA YOKTUR. ARTIK DOĞRU, YANLIŞTAN AYRILMIŞTIR Bu emri alan Allah ın elçisi, sizce savaş yaparak esir aldığı müşrikleri, zorla Müslüman yapmaya çalışır mı?

Bakara suresi 190. ayette, Sizinle savaşanlara karşı, Allah yolunda siz de savaşın. Ancak aşırı gitmeyin. Diye uyarmıştır. Bakara suresi 193. ayette de, SİZİNLE SAVAŞTAN VAZGEÇERLERSE SİZDE VAZGEÇİN, SAVAŞMAYIN DEMİŞTİR. Çok net anlaşılıyor ki, Müşrikleri bulduğunuz yerde öldürün emri, sizlere savaş açmış ve sizleri öldürmeye gelen düşmanlarınıza karşı, sizde acımayın onları öldürün demiştir. Bu emrin özellikle verilmesinin çok önemli bir nedeni vardır. Allah Kuran da insanın insanı öldürmesini yasaklamıştır. Hatta kısasa kısas emrini yerine getirme konusunda ölüme izin verdiği halde, bunun bağışlanmasının çok daha sevap kazandıracağı bilgisini vermiştir. Eğer savaşta öldürme izni verilmemiş olsaydı Kuran da, hiçbir Müslüman savaşamaz, insan öldüremez, hatta tüm Müslümanlar esir olurdu. 

Şimdide gelelim, Tevbe suresinin devamında ki bölümlere. Savaştığınız müşrikler içinden bir kısmını yakalayıp, hapsedip esir alın diyor. Bundan sonra söylenenler üzerinde lütfen sizlerin dikkatle düşünmenizi rica ediyorum. Diyor ki ayetin devamında, EĞER TÖVBE EDER, NAMAZI DOSDOĞRU KILAR, ZEKÂTI DA VERİRLERSE, ARTIK ONLARI SERBEST BIRAKINIZ. Bu ayette geçen SALÂT kelimesine, bizler eğer direk namaz kılmazlarsa diye tercüme edersek, inanılmaz yanlış bir anlam vermiş oluruz. Yani bu şekliyle salât kelimesini tercüme eder, açıklama yapmazsak, Allah ın dinde zorlama yoktur hükmüne tamamen ters bir durum ortaya çıkarmış oluruz. O zaman şöyle demiş oluruz, savaşta yakaladığımız esirlere; MÜSLÜMAN OLMAZSAN SENİ SALIVERMEM.

Böyle bir şeyi söylememiz mümkün değildir. O zaman insanları ikiyüzlülüğe teşvik etmiş oluruz ki, bu anlayış Kuran ın öğretisine, emirlerine taban tabana ters düşer. Buradaki tövbe edip, salata katılmaları sözünü, direk namaz olarak almak yerine, salâtın diğer ayetlerde geçen farklı anlamını anlamalıyız. Örnek vermek gerekirse, Müşrikler toplumlar arası bozgunculuğu bir daha yapmayacaklarını ve insanlar arasında yardımlaşmayı, hoşgörüyü ve barışı kabul edip, birbirine destek olacakları sözünü vermeleri şartıyla serbest kalacaklarının söylendiğini, teklif edildiğini anlamalıyız. Devamındaki zekâtı vermeleri sözünden de, yaptıkları bu yanlış, haksız savaşın getirdiği zulüm ve verdikleri zarar karşısında, yaptıklarına karşılık gelecek, onları arındıracak bir fidye vermeleri karşılığında da, salıverilebilecekleri anlatılıyor ayette.

Tabi bu düşünceleri, Kuran ın hangi ayetlerinden yola çıkarak söylediğime gelirce. Muhammed suresi 4. ayetinde esirler ile ilgili iki kıstas getiriyor Allah ve bakın ne diyor. SAVAŞ SONA ERDİĞİNDE, YA BİR LÜTUF OLARAK KARŞILIKSIZ SALIVERİN, YA DA FİDYE ALARAK SALIVERİNİZ Demek ki esirlerin sürekli bekletilmesine Allah kesinlikle karşı. Ya kendiniz bırakın, ya da fidye karşılığı bırakın diyor. Hatırlayınız Allah elçisine ne diyordu, bu konuyla ilgili hatırlayalım. YERYÜZÜNDE DÜŞMANI TAMAMIYLA SİNDİRİP HÂKİM DURUMA GELMEDİKÇE, HİÇBİR PEYGAMBERE ESİR ALMAK YAKIŞMAZ.  Buradan da anlıyoruz ki, savaşta alınan esirlerin sürekli esir olarak tutulması, hatta söylendiği gibi olmayıp, yani onları köle olarak tutulmasına Allah, asla izin vermiyor. Çünkü Kuran köleliği kaldırmaya çalışıyor. HELE HELE ZORLA MÜSLÜMAN YAPIP, BAKIN MÜSLÜMAN OLURSANIZ SİZİ ESİRLİKTEN AZAT EDERİZ DENMESİ, ASLA MÜMKÜN DEĞİLDİR.

Tevbe suresi 5. ayetin devamında bahsedilen ayet, aslında bu konuda çok net bir açıklama yapıyor. Ayeti yazdığımızda, konuyu daha açık anlayacaksınız.

Tevbe 6: MÜŞRİKLERDEN BİRİ SENDEN GÜVENCE İSTERSE, ALLAH'IN KELÂMINI ANLAMASI İÇİN ONA FIRSAT VER; SONRA YİNE MÜSLÜMAN OLMAZSA, ONU GÜVEN İÇİNDE BULUNACAĞI BİR YERE ULAŞTIR. İşte bu müsamaha, onların bilmeyen bir kavim olmalarından dolayıdır. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bizler ne yazık ki ayetleri, kendi nefislerimizin yön verdiği, rivayetlerin etkisinde anlamaya çalışıyoruz. Hâlbuki Allah tüm ayetlerini, bizzat Kuran ın içinde açıkladığını, her şeyden nice örnekler verdiğini, bunun nedenini de açıklarken, başkasına kulluk yapmayasınız, muhtaç olmayasınız diye böyle yaptık, dediğini açıkça görüyoruz. Tabi gözlerde perde yoksa gönüller mühürlenmemişse, bu gerçekleri görebiliriz.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

